
MacKenzie Bezos gives 75% AMZN and voting rights, relinquish WaPo and BOI - mzs
https://twitter.com/mackenziebezos/status/1113851260040503296
======
mzs
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-04/jeff-
bezo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-04/jeff-bezos-to-
keep-75-of-his-amazon-stock-in-divorce)

